# Today's nuts!!!



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

Mmmmm Pecan's and Almonds.

Recipe:

2 lbs raw almonds
6 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
3 tsp Onion Powder
3 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp Gray Salt (or your preferred salt)

1 tsp ground mustard
4 dashes of your favorite pepper sauce

Mix wet and dry ingredients till dissolved. Add nuts and toss to coat. Place on apparatus of your choice (I use perforated pans) sprinkle liberally with salt and freshly cracked black pepper.

Place in smoker and smoke for 1.5 hours at 225F. I used Hickory and Cherry. I small chunk of each.













DSC_0402.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






Finished tray......spice is there on the finish.  These are better than my last batch.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I also did Pecan's. 

4 Tbs unsalted butter
1 Tbs minced garlic
2 Tbs Brown Sugar
2 Tbs Molasses

2 Tbs Orange Honey
2 tsp hot sauce
1 tsp chili powder
2 lbs pecans

Melt butter.....add garlic and cook for a minute (don't brown). Add remaining ingredients and cook for additional 2 minutes. Place pecans in a bowl and toss to coat. Place in smoking pan of your choosing and smoke at 225F for 1.5 hours.

When they came out I tossed them in granulated sugar while still warm. 













DSC_0391.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






All ready to mix













DSC_0393.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






Da Sauce.  Nice and dark.













DSC_0394.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






One of the 2 trays I used.  Perforated on the bottom.













DSC_0397.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






Cooling down and drying out.













DSC_0399.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 7, 2014






A little close up action.  These are sweet little beauties. 

Smoke some nuts....they are so easy and delicious.

Scott


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks & sounds awesome !  Gotta try that for sure !  Thumbs Up


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice! Im going to do that this weekend


----------



## driedstick (Jun 11, 2014)

Scott that looks great, very  nice job, I will have to try that with my pretzels next time

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## trizzuth (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh my lord. I must do this soon!!!


----------



## brooksy (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome!!  I've found myself really liking almonds lately. Thanks for the recipe. I think I will try these in the near future.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 12, 2014)

Those look awesome. I love almonds and pecans, so this is a must do now.


----------



## jeffed76 (Jun 14, 2014)

That sounds amazing!  I will definitely be trying this out.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh... haven't done nuts in a long time. Those look great!


----------



## lazykitty (Jun 15, 2014)

I smoked some almonds with your recipe today.  They came out great.  Thank you!


----------



## padronman (Jun 15, 2014)

lazykitty said:


> I smoked some almonds with your recipe today.  They came out great.  Thank you!


Glad you liked them as much as I do!  

Scott


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 15, 2014)

Made these today, and they were great!

Two minor differences: I cut the cayenne pepper in half for the almonds because my family is a bit wimpy about heat. That was a mistake. Next time I'll use the full teaspoon.

The other: Tossed the finished pecans in maple sugar. Might just be my preference, but I really like maple and pecan together.

Thanks for the recipe, PadronMan!


----------



## padronman (Jun 16, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Made these today, and they were great!
> 
> Two minor differences: I cut the cayenne pepper in half for the almonds because my family is a bit wimpy about heat. That was a mistake. Next time I'll use the full teaspoon.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed.  I always encourage people to take  recipe and make it their own.  To make it to their taste......a springboard of sorts!!

Scott


----------



## bombdawgity (Jun 16, 2014)

I got about 10 lbs of shelled pecans waiting on me when I get home (love being from Georgia), definitely gonna give the pecan recipe a try. Thanks for posting it, looks great.


----------



## padronman (Jun 18, 2014)

BombDawgity said:


> I got about 10 lbs of shelled pecans waiting on me when I get home (love being from Georgia), definitely gonna give the pecan recipe a try. Thanks for posting it, looks great.


Let me know if you like it!!!

Scott


----------

